
Wii Remote Lawsuit Ends in $10M Verdict Against Nintendo - HoppedUpMenace
http://www.rollingstone.com/glixel/features/wii-remote-lawsuit-ends-in-10m-verdict-against-nintendo-w500619
======
downrightmike
"On Aug. 31, 2017, a jury in Texas found that certain Wii and Wii U video game
systems and software bundles infringed a patent belonging to iLife
Technologies Inc. related to detecting if a person has fallen down," I can't
remember any games that used this fall down detection they are claiming. Zelda
- no, metroid -no, kirby -no, pitfall -no, even though falling is in the
title.

